# Lead potty training



## Lcarp (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi me again sorry I keep asking questions.

Missy has gotten quite good about once out side knowing to go outside.
we do have a few missis that are in the house.
We tell her to go out side and she follows us and tell her to potty and she goes we only have a small back yard no grass and have just let her go were she wants to.

I have been reading up and am now confused with so much infomation on internet. There are lots of people saying potty training should be done on a lead so she can get used to it and also to go in a specific place.

I was wondering if I should put may be a puppy pad out every day in the same area and try and make her go there?
Would this be better done with a lead so she can't go wandering.

I have just tried the lead and she went mad and just riggled I had to take her off, and she then went straight away.
she is now 9 weeks old.
Any help/ advice will be wonderful thank you.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I just wanted my pup to go outside and was not too fussed where outside so just took her out. No lead just let her wander and be clean - if I had wanted her to use a particular spot I would have taken her to that spot - not sure what a puppy pad would add - I would not use them inside or out.

I would agree that it is easiest to introduce a pup to a lead in the security of your house and garden - but not linked to toilet training


----------

